# Macon County 17 point 170 inch PICTURES ADDED



## marknga (Nov 22, 2008)

Just heard that one of my co workers and hunting buddies 19 year old niece shot a 17 point 170 inch buck in Macon County this morning.

I've seen a phone pic of it and all I can say : WOW!

Will post a pic if the young lady and family say its ok.

I'm pretty sure she had a truck buck entry 2 years ago....did it again.

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 22, 2008)

YEP pictures would be Nice


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 22, 2008)

Pics pics pics


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 22, 2008)

cant hardly wait ! hope it is really a booner !


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I say it is not ok to make this thread, then wonder if it is ok to post a pic!!!
Come on man, get with the program and get all that worked out before making thread!!

Bring on the BEAST brought down by another lady


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm impressed with the number of youth and lady entries this year for the truck buck. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## jonday (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats to Her and can't wait to see some pics


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds like a HOSS...  Lets see those pics !


----------



## marknga (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok I understand the need for pics but out of respect for the hunter and her family I will leave that up to them. 
It rough scores 185 gross and some change. I was told that they have someone on the way to take pics and they were given this site's address. So if they choose to they will post pictures later today.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! Congrats to the Hunter. Can't wait to see this one!!


----------



## tyler1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tease, post some pics.  I can't wait.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice cant wait to hear the story on him.


----------



## Stryker (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got the pictures and permission but can't get them uploaded the file is too big.


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2008)

Got em added.

What a buck! Anywhere in the world that is a trophy.

Congratulations to the young lady and her Dad.

WOW!

Mark


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2008)

*Macon County 17 point 170+*

I posted this under the deer hunting thread but wanted to make sure that it didn't get missed.

This Macon County Monster was shot Saturday Nov 22nd by my co-workers niece. It is a hoss. They gross scored it 185 and some change.

Congrats to the young lady for a World Class Whitetail.

Mark


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! Way to tag em and bag em girl!! That is freakin' awesome!!


----------



## jasonC (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats an awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 24, 2008)

I would have wet myself if I had bagged that monster. WOW. Congrats to the lady!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 24, 2008)

Fine example of what you can kill in GA...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 24, 2008)

I love her...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 24, 2008)

hoss.


----------



## Cletus T. (Nov 24, 2008)

Good Grief Charlie Brown…..that’s a big time buck!!!!

Congrats to the young lady….one heck of a deer!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## texwilliams (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a freak nasty for sure...  Great buck and congratulations!!


----------



## JasonF (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats a true hoss!!!
Congrats to the lady!


----------



## clearview (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats on a Monster Buck.


----------



## Revolver44 (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats. What a buck!


----------



## kmp (Nov 24, 2008)

Mark, Thank you for the post and updates, kayla is my daughter and I am so very proud of her. Im still trying to figure out who is more excited kayla or her dad. Thanks for everything.

                                                                                       Stephanie Pitts.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Awesome!!! Congrats Kayla.


----------



## Jestaholic (Nov 24, 2008)

Now that's what you call a DAD!


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2008)

kmp said:


> Mark, Thank you for the post and updates, kayla is my daughter and I am so very proud of her. Im still trying to figure out who is more excited kayla or her dad. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Stephanie Pitts.




Your welcome....... that daughter of yours is quite the deer hunter. Having two girls of my own I can't imagine how I would feel if one them ever was able to harvest a magnifcent animal like that.

Y'all need anything just holler.

Mark


----------



## Stryker (Nov 24, 2008)

This deer is no fluke! This girl hunts hard! Way to go Kayla! You earned it!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a certified GA beast.  Tell the young lady congrats.

Hoss


----------



## straitshooter (Nov 24, 2008)

dang, heck of a deer right there!


----------



## ranger1977 (Nov 24, 2008)

Lawd have mercy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2008)

Buck of a lifetime.  Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## BBD 25 (Nov 24, 2008)

That came out of GA!!!!!! CRAZY


----------



## brlewis (Nov 24, 2008)

what part of macon county?  N W E S


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2008)

She's no stranger to big bucks.  I found this on GON truck buck entries.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Nov 24, 2008)

That is what we call BRUTUS!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW. Glad she likes the let em grow to that size. I doubt I coulda ever gotten to look thru my scope at that thing for being frozen in shear amazement.


----------



## Jayrod (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats gonna be some huge backstraps!!!!


Great Deer, Congratulations to the hunter


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 24, 2008)

kmp said:


> Mark, Thank you for the post and updates, kayla is my daughter and I am so very proud of her. Im still trying to figure out who is more excited kayla or her dad. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Stephanie Pitts.



You should be proud! Thats a beutiful young lady with a buck that has every grown man on here salivating!!! Way to go to the entire family and WELCOME TO THE FIRE!!! 

Also tell Kayla to get on here we need some pointers!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

thats sho nuff freak nasty there girl. you go. thats awesome. i want one.


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Nov 24, 2008)

That falls in that Macon County MONSTERS Class-Very Impressive animal----congrats to ya


----------



## doublelungdriller (Nov 24, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 24, 2008)

She put a Grown MAN down on his knees!!!!!!

Awesome buck..

Congrats to the lady!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 24, 2008)

Holy smokes...that is a GIANT! Congrats to the young lady!


----------



## kmp (Nov 24, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the comments and congratulations. I still cant believe that I was blessed with such a trophy. Thanks Again!!             -Kayla Pitts

Let me know if ya'll wanna know anything else


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2008)

kmp said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for all the comments and congratulations. I still cant believe that I was blessed with such a trophy. Thanks Again!!             -Kayla Pitts
> 
> Let me know if ya'll wanna know anything else



Well you are welcome! That is a heck of a deer. Can you give us the "story"? Tell us the details of hunt.

Mark


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a SUPER GA deer!!!!!! Congrats on dropping that stud Kayla....BF


----------



## letsemwalk (Nov 24, 2008)

good googley a moogley.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## kmp (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright heres the story of the hunt.


----------



## kmp (Nov 24, 2008)

It was 22 degrees on Saturday morning. I was bundled up in a club box stand in the middle of a road surrounded by a thick pine/hardwood mix. I had seen a doe and a 3 pt, another doe, 2 foxes, and then another doe yearling. About 45 minutes after I saw the last doe yearling, I was looking down the lane when I heard a limb crack to the left of me. I looked and saw the deer. I quickly got my Browning 308 sighted on him and new that he was definately a shooter. The buck was on the hunt for a doe, about 30 yards from my stand in the thick brush. He made his way towards the road and I got ready for the shot. As soon as he got his whole body into the road, I pulled the trigger. The buck fell in his tracks, kicked for about a minute and then died. I was shaking so much. First I praised the Lord and then I called my daddy. I told him "He's big, and He's down" I got down out of my stand and ran over to the buck. I was so shocked to find just how massive he was. I couldnt believe it. I have hunted since I was 7 yrs old and all my hardwork had finally paid off. The buck has18 pts but only 17 are scorable. When we returned to camp with the buck, we green scored him and came up with a gross of 185  3/4 inches.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 24, 2008)

kmp said:


> It was 22 degrees on Saturday morning. I was bundled up in a club box stand in the middle of a road surrounded by a thick pine/hardwood mix. I had seen a doe and a 3 pt, another doe, 2 foxes, and then another doe yearling. About 45 minutes after I saw the last doe yearling, I was looking down the lane when I heard a limb crack to the left of me. I looked and saw the deer. I quickly got my Browning 308 sighted on him and new that he was definately a shooter. The buck was on the hunt for a doe, about 30 yards from my stand in the thick brush. He made his way towards the road and I got ready for the shot. As soon as he got his whole body into the road, I pulled the trigger. The buck fell in his tracks, kicked for about a minute and then died. I was shaking so much. First I praised the Lord and then I called my daddy. I told him "He's big, and He's down" I got down out of my stand and ran over to the buck. I was so shocked to find just how massive he was. I couldnt believe it. I have hunted since I was 7 yrs old and all my hardwork had finally paid off. The buck has18 pts but only 17 are scorable. When we returned to camp with the buck, we green scored him and came up with a gross of 184  3/4 inches.



Great job young lady and congrats again!!!


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2008)

Great story Kayla. Did y'all weigh him? I don't know if I could have kept myself together long enough to pull the trigger!

I guess that probably weren't any tears of joy were they?

Again congratulations!


----------



## scsportsman (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you serious. that deer is huge
Great Job


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 25, 2008)

kmp said:


> It was 22 degrees on Saturday morning. I was bundled up in a club box stand in the middle of a road surrounded by a thick pine/hardwood mix. I had seen a doe and a 3 pt, another doe, 2 foxes, and then another doe yearling. About 45 minutes after I saw the last doe yearling, I was looking down the lane when I heard a limb crack to the left of me. I looked and saw the deer. I quickly got my Browning 308 sighted on him and new that he was definately a shooter. The buck was on the hunt for a doe, about 30 yards from my stand in the thick brush. He made his way towards the road and I got ready for the shot. As soon as he got his whole body into the road, I pulled the trigger. The buck fell in his tracks, kicked for about a minute and then died. I was shaking so much. First I praised the Lord and then I called my daddy. I told him "He's big, and He's down" I got down out of my stand and ran over to the buck. I was so shocked to find just how massive he was. I couldnt believe it. I have hunted since I was 7 yrs old and all my hardwork had finally paid off. The buck has18 pts but only 17 are scorable. When we returned to camp with the buck, we green scored him and came up with a gross of 185  3/4 inches.




Did you have any idea he was around?


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats!! That is an incredible buck..Were you hunting on a family farm or a lease?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Kayla on a monster of a deer!!


----------



## kmp (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah as a matter of fact there were some tears of joy! haha 
we didnt weigh him but we think he was probably about 245. he had lost alot of weight from the rut but he was still big


----------



## kmp (Nov 25, 2008)

we have a lease in Macon county. The buck had been seen crossing the road twice. A guy that hunts next to us had also saw him but  had already shot a big buck the week before so he let him walk.


----------



## marknga (Nov 25, 2008)

kmp said:


> we have a lease in Macon county. The buck had been seen crossing the road twice. A guy that hunts next to us had also saw him but  had already shot a big buck the week before so he let him walk.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That is just hard for me to fathom right there, but that is good for you!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Nov 25, 2008)

That is totaly Awsome girl! Way to Go!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Nov 25, 2008)

good girls play dress up......US BAD GIRLS HUNT!!!


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats a Beast for tha books,Congratulations!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! What a beast! Congrats Kayla!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 26, 2008)

congrats Kayla..how old was that big boy?


----------



## JAMESP (Nov 26, 2008)

Kayla,

Just wanted to say, I like that Buck. He is huge!! I'm happy for you!

Zach Peaster


----------



## kmp (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Zach!! I cant wait until you get you a big one too!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 27, 2008)

All I can say is WOW !!!!  Congradulations !!! That is a monster


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 27, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

congrats too ya on an AWSOME trophy young lady .....way too geterdone


----------



## Joe r (Nov 29, 2008)

kmp said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for all the comments and congratulations. I still cant believe that I was blessed with such a trophy. Thanks Again!!             -Kayla Pitts
> 
> Let me know if ya'll wanna know anything else



CAN I GO HUNTIN WITH YOU?
HAHAHAHA
GREAT DEER!!!


----------



## wcg2 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is an awesome buck and more than likely one of the biggest bucks ever taken in Georgia and I offer my most gracious congratulations. I have a hard time believing your neighbors story. If he had one tag left I do not beleive he intentionally passed on this buck. Maybe did not get a shot but I don't beleive any hunter ANYWHERE would intentionally pass on that buck!


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Dec 2, 2008)

MY Goodness what a beast!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats young lady, that is a beast of a buck!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats Kayla,
That is a brute for sure


----------



## fishbone2149 (Dec 2, 2008)

kmp said:


> It was 22 degrees on Saturday morning. I was bundled up in a club box stand in the middle of a road surrounded by a thick pine/hardwood mix. I had seen a doe and a 3 pt, another doe, 2 foxes, and then another doe yearling. About 45 minutes after I saw the last doe yearling, I was looking down the lane when I heard a limb crack to the left of me. I looked and saw the deer. I quickly got my Browning 308 sighted on him and new that he was definately a shooter. The buck was on the hunt for a doe, about 30 yards from my stand in the thick brush. He made his way towards the road and I got ready for the shot. As soon as he got his whole body into the road, I pulled the trigger. The buck fell in his tracks, kicked for about a minute and then died. I was shaking so much. First I praised the Lord and then I called my daddy. I told him "He's big, and He's down" I got down out of my stand and ran over to the buck. I was so shocked to find just how massive he was. I couldnt believe it. I have hunted since I was 7 yrs old and all my hardwork had finally paid off. The buck has18 pts but only 17 are scorable. When we returned to camp with the buck, we green scored him and came up with a gross of 185  3/4 inches.



Awesome story and Congrats!!!!!  You have achieved what every hunter on this forum is dreaming to do.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow,, congrats on a true Ga Monster!!!
I'm Jealous Too!
are you gonna be on the Dec cover for GON?


----------



## AHP (Dec 3, 2008)

What a giant!

Someone may have already answered this, but what general area in Macon County did this deer come from?


----------



## kmp (Dec 3, 2008)

I dont know if Im gonna make the cover of GON. I sure hope so. I am gonna be on the January cover of the GOA paper though.


----------



## n4rj (Dec 6, 2008)

Sometimes the best Man for the job is a WOMAN!!!!!
You go girl!


----------



## gastrohman (Dec 7, 2008)

Good night!!!  What a HOSS.  Congrats!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 16, 2008)

monster


----------



## jcbama (Dec 16, 2008)

Super Buck!!!!!!


----------

